# Clearing Woodlot



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a small woodlot 220' x 110'. I want to clear the undergrowth leaving the big oak trees. I have most of the small trees removed and am now trying to clear the briars and clean up the leaves. I have a GT5000 tractor with a plow. The plow does not do a very good job at this. I was wondering what type of implement would be good for this job? I was thinking maybe a cultivator or harrow rake. What do you guys think? Thanks :captain:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

do you have a tractor with a FEL thats what i used at my grandpa's place and it worked fine. If not maybe a back blade?

eace:


----------

